

Microsoft's Windows 10 Preview has permission to watch your every move - kurren
http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2373838/microsofts-windows-10-preview-has-permission-to-watch-your-every-move

======
karlheinz_py
Microsoft Windows keylogger edition

